
My Knowledge Wiki - nikivi
https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz
======
ColinWright
There's a difference between Real Analysis and Functional Analysis, but you
probably knew that. You might be interested in the ideas chart I produced to
work through for a Maths Club:

[https://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/RealAnalysisThoughts.png?H...](https://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/RealAnalysisThoughts.png?HNri25)

